# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox/Dongle ver 7.126 Updated: Coolsand 8809CPU, Android addon tool Added

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox/dongle Version 7.126*  *COOLSAND 8809* Platform Added By COM
coolsand Read info/Read Flash/Write Flash/Format/Imei Repair *SPD6531X* Added New Flash *SPD6531X* *improved Format Algo Most Secure than any other tool * Avator Addon tool version 1.0.0.7*  - Repair ADB Imei For MT6573/75/77/83/89
- Read Parrern Lock for rooted device
- Remove pattern Lock for rooted device
- Read GMail ID
- Remove Password
- Remove Signature Lock
- Remove GMail/Pin
- Remove FaceLock
- Minor internal improvements   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
Here the test post of Avatorbox/Dongle*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Brutal Key !Unique! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] The power.. Just A click Ok!!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Key Feel the power!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Feel The Real power! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
Regards 
Avatorbox*

----------

